# A story, how do you write it?



## Wilson Edward Burroughs (Mar 30, 2012)

Let's discuss writing processes. How do you go about writing a novel or short story?

To start out, I find a key subject. I meticulously research the subject, taking notes, creating the setting and main characters, finely tuning their personalities over the course of two to four weeks. By the time the setting and characters are done I have formulated a plot, usually starting at the end. I work backwards, mapping out scenes in my notebook, studying anything I need to keep accurate. After I get a significant way into that step I begin writing, churning out more than ten pages every day. Keep in mind, I write in longhand, transferring everything to the computer at a later date, starting the editing process at the same time. 

Stephen King's formula to learning to write well is one I live my life by. "Read and write four to six hours a day. If you cannot find the time for that, you cannot expect to become a good writer."


----------



## Jon M (Mar 30, 2012)

Wilson Edward Burroughs said:


> "Read and write four to six hours a day. If you cannot find the time for that, you cannot expect to become a good writer."


'Good' by Stephen King's standard is questionable at best. And I think it is just too simplistic a guideline. Obviously time invested is a necessary aspect of improvement, but so is the _quality_ of practice. 

And it is also not feasible for those of us who work full-time and go to school.

To answer your question, though, when I wrote my first novella I only had a general idea of what I wanted to accomplish. I knew the ending and roughly how to get there. And writing the story was a blast, mostly because it was exhilarating to see my word count go up and up. There was a time when I struggled for an evening to write 200 or so 'perfect' words. And so 30,000 was something like a breakthrough.

That first one also relied on a plot twist, and while it was fun, I don't think I'll be doing that kind of thing again. Actually my view now of plots is that my stories will only have one in hindsight -- the way that life seems to flow organically from choice to consequence and only vaguely resembles a plot or a purpose when looking back on it. I am very much into slice of life stories.

And slowly I am coming around to research. I realize that is the only way I'll be able to make a significant improvement. It is tiresome, though, and not something I look forward to because I already do a lot of research for school. And I've also started to write with an outline. I am doing that now with the new book I am writing. What I found with my earlier novella is that I hardly ever referenced back to past events. Not as much as I would have liked. So the story lacked a kind of 'cumulative power'. This is one of the things I aim to fix, and so far outlining has worked wonderfully.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 30, 2012)

For a short story or flash fiction I just start with a character and a setting, and wing it from there.

For a novel, I start with the main ingredients:

Protagonist
Antagonistic Force
Stakes

Then I hammer on the antagonist and stakes until they are as powerful and difficult for my protagonist as I can possibly make them. I also keep twisting them in new directions until they are are as unique and original as I can come up with.

Then I start structuring the story, via screenwriting approach, starting with the four-stage breakdown (act 1, act 2a, act 2b, act 3). After that I begin beating out the scenes individually...

Once I've got a good outline from this, I begin thinking of voice and POV.  It's a lot of work but I enjoy it as it's a different challenge from just writing freestyle.


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 30, 2012)

I find reading anything substantial screws with what I'm writing. And writing for four to six hours at a time also sounds like a good way to encourage suicide. No wonder that guy is crazy.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 30, 2012)

archer88iv said:


> I find reading anything substantial screws with what I'm writing. And writing for four to six hours at a time also sounds like a good way to encourage suicide. No wonder that guy is crazy.



"NO TV AND NO BEER MAKE HOMER something something..."

"...Go crazy?"

"Don't mind if I do! Ee oo ee oo!"

"Yauugh!"

[video=youtube;5yGJGTjV2WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yGJGTjV2WE[/video]

My favorite part is what he wrote at the typewriter. "Feelin' fine."


----------



## helium (Mar 30, 2012)

I write on paper with a pencil.
Used to write on computer, but I think pencil writing is better because it limits my freedom. (freedom for me is alot of nonsensical, uncomprehensible crap)


----------



## Sam (Mar 30, 2012)

I just sit down and start writing.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm with SamW, like Enid Blyton said "Open the sluice gates". Time to check facts and adjust things later when I know what I am dealing with, I call it 'editing', but first get down something to edit.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 30, 2012)

I just write _whatever_, _whenever_, and _however _the smeg I want to. I don't try and force the words out because, ironically, I don't find it productive (in a creative sense). The more I try to get into a "writing routine", the more contrived my writing becomes. 

It's like when you feel you need to urinate but don't have the urge, yet you stand in front of the toilet for five minutes without success anyway, until you walk away feeling horribly unsated . . . only to come sprinting back ten seconds later, bursting at the seams. The most pleasing things occur when you aren't willing them on, I find.

If it starts to feel like a chore, something ain't right. Stick to whatever works best for you, I say, as long as it's comfortable -- I believe that's most important, but maybe I'm just lazy :sleeping:


----------



## GSBAINS (Mar 31, 2012)

One thing that i found very helpful - not to write the first idea that came into my head, had i written my novel with the first few ideas, it would have been without depth and without compelling ideas. 

As a general guide, i would ask anyone who is currently writing to take a step back once in a while and think the whole idea over, take a few different scenarios into consideration before putting them into type


----------



## squidtender (Apr 1, 2012)

Wilson Edward Burroughs said:


> Stephen King's formula to learning to write well is one I live my life by. "Read and write four to six hours a day. If you cannot find the time for that, you cannot expect to become a good writer."



I could be wrong, but I thought SK said he writes 2000 words a day, every day, and he does that even if it takes him 6 hours. Then he went on to suggest new writers, or writers without a lot of time, to write 1000 words a day instead, but stresses the need to work up to 2000 words.


----------



## GSBAINS (Apr 1, 2012)

squidtender said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought SK said he writes 2000 words a day, every day, and he does that even if it takes him 6 hours. Then he went on to suggest new writers, or writers without a lot of time, to write 1000 words a day instead, but stresses the need to work up to 2000 words.



Forcing one self to write could suffocate inspiration though? Cannot argue with SK, but for me its all about inspiration, trying to force it would subdue it?


----------



## starseed (Apr 1, 2012)

archer88iv said:


> I find reading anything substantial screws with what I'm writing. And writing for four to six hours at a time also sounds like a good way to encourage suicide. No wonder that guy is crazy.



lol... I write for 12-15 hours at a time somedays... it does encourage suicide, you're right.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 1, 2012)

GSBAINS said:


> Forcing one self to write could suffocate inspiration though? Cannot argue with SK, but for me its all about inspiration, trying to force it would subdue it?



Sometimes you have to force yourself to write - otherwise your ms could take years to completion, if it ever gets there. Inspiration is fine, but perspiration gets the work done.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 1, 2012)

> Inspiration is fine, but perspiration gets the work done.



This is true, and it's why I shower after writing.

With most of the short stories I've written, the story has been in my head, developing, gestating, for weeks at a time. By the time I've started writing, many of them have flowed quite easily. Of course, there are stumbling blocks and days when words are hard to find. I think the most important thing for me is the starting point, if I get that right the story comes quite easily. This past twelve months or so, I've found the voice easier to master, fitting the right voice to suit the story.

My novel is different. It just doesn't feel right. Clumsy is a word I'd use to describe it right now. Think I'm trying too hard to write in a certain style that is unnatural, and it's just not happening for me.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 1, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> My novel is different. It just doesn't feel right. Clumsy is a word I'd use to describe it right now. Think I'm trying too hard to write in a certain style that is unnatural, and it's just not happening for me.



I was struggling with the same problem recently. I overcame it by realizing what you just mentioned; I was trying too hard to write with a narrative voice that wasn't my own.

So I went back and approached the narrative with a conversational style, closer to my normal speaking voice. The writing began to flow very quickly.

Later on I plan to go back and improve the quality of the writing. But for now, I'm happy to have found the appropriate vehicle to carry my story forward. It's not a sports car (in fact it's quite clunky and the alignment is twisted, the most basic of economy models), but in the editing phase I plan to make it look as if I had driven straight out of the starting gate in a luxury machine.


----------



## Newman (Apr 4, 2012)

Wilson Edward Burroughs said:


> "Read and write four to six hours a day. If you cannot find the time for that, you cannot expect to become a good writer."



I'd agree with that. I write a scene in the morning, afternoon and evening. 

I know people who write 3000 words a day without fail. Jeeeeez.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

Newman said:


> I'd agree with that. I write a scene in the morning, afternoon and evening.
> 
> I know people who write 3000 words a day without fail. Jeeeeez.



I don't think time has anything to do with it. It's how productive one is with the time available. I do think it's important to write every day, but I don't think setting an arbitrary amount means anything.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 5, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I don't think time has anything to do with it. It's how productive one is with the time available. I do think it's important to write every day, but I don't think setting an arbitrary amount means anything.


 Agreed, 3,000 words a day is a little like Milton Erickson's story about how he didn't learn to talk until he was over three, whereas his sister started talking before she was two "... and still hasn't said anything."


----------



## Elowan (Apr 5, 2012)

When I sit down at the keyboard - the 1st question I ask myself is -- 'what kind of 'mischief' are these peeps up to today?'


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 5, 2012)

As I work on my novel, I've discovered it feels much less daunting to write one scene at a time..

Instead of thinking "Today I will work on my novel" I think "Today I will write the next scene".. and that's a lot more manageable to me.

What sounds easier? "Today I will begin to climb Mount Everest!" or "Let's make it from this rock, to that rock right over there.."


----------



## raunch30 (Apr 6, 2012)

i find it quite tricky to write for a decided period of time, its ok saying to myself i WILL write from 9am - 1pm 5 days a week. but i can't work that way, if i even try to set myself a schedule or routine i am more likely to fail - i mean whose life goes to plan ever... i am busy in so many different things that i lose the objective sometimes the enthusiasm to write if i 'order' myself. but if i wake up in a morning feeling like i want to write, i just write, and usually always write at night because for me it has the right 'mood' or 'quiet' that i need to focus and concentrate. sometimes i will write till 2 in the morning; hell if i am on a roll, i will stay up as long as it takes to get my thoughts down on paper. and i find this way works best for me.

how i *plan* a story is with a _beginning_ and an _end_ - so i know how i want the story to start and i know where i want the story to end; if its _character driven_ then i make sure to perfect a _background_ or _history_, the circumstances and the personality of the character first before i start. i know how i want them to be _feeling_ or in what _scenario_ i want the story to start from, and i know how i want their story to _end_ and where or in what way they have _changed_. 
i just make it as interesting as i can in between, part of the *fun* is all the ups and downs thru the core of the story, so ie the roll of the 'journey', the people who my character meets along the way, all these factors come into it often before i even have a proper _outline_. sometimes i will brief little pointers or happenings on a seperate document of the things that WILL or MAY happen, but I don't always know the 'order' in which these things are going to happen etc etc...

most writers have always told me to have a beginning, a middle and an end - but i don't think this has to be gospel. isn't part of the fun creating the middle 'journey' anyway? surprising yourself with what new ideas you can add to the mix, potentially what havoc you can cause or deep conflicts and heroic highs you can create for your character(s).


----------



## kennyc (Apr 6, 2012)

starseed said:


> lol... I write for 12-15 hours at a time somedays... it does encourage suicide, you're right.



:glee:


----------



## QDOS (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, [FONT=&Verdana]

In its simplest form short stories etc. - idea, notes, basic outline, then I just write. Then I Edit. Edit... [/FONT] [FONT=&Verdana]

For novels especially epic tales it starts out much the same. However, I spend more time on defining my characters and story outline. What starts as two to three sentences covering the inciting incident, progressive complications, crises, climax and resolution can expand to a scene by scene breakdown of every chapter.    [/FONT] [FONT=&Verdana]

I have three writing modes:- [/FONT] 
1  Off the cuff - when imaginative scenarios burst forth. :hopelessness:
2  Full flow - my most productive, when words get typed onto the page. nthego:
3  Editing - my disciplined approach, a necessity that maintains a regular programme of work over the other two.      :read:

 When I’m writing a novel I average 2-4 hours a day, mostly evenings three to six days a week, and usually during the winter months.  [FONT=&Verdana]

QDOS[/FONT] 8)


----------

